# Aquasoil quantity



## arjuna (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to make a new planted tank of 70 in x 24 in x 24 in tank.
I want to know how much bags of 9L aquasoil amazonia II would be needed for tank of this dimension.
Also is there any other substrate better then ADA.
I am newbie to planted world


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm going to guess that you'll need at least 4 bags, maybe 5. There is a calculator somewhere for just such a question, but I don't know where. I'll look and post it here when I find it.

As to one that is better, it all depends on what you are after. Aquasoil has an initial supply of ammonia (and possibly other nutrients) and maintains a lower pH. There are other soils that are considered "inert" that make excellent rooting beds. I've used Aquasoil before and I was rather inpressed with it initially. After a few months, it seemed about as effective as most other substrates I've used.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

JPowers found a calculator, see his post HERE.

It does not have a choice for ADA, but it's wheight is similar to Flourite and a 9L bag probably weighs in the neighborhood of 20 pounds. Try to get some more experienced opinions (on Aquasoil qunatities for large tanks) before you plunge into buying that much though. You also might try asking the Senske's in their ADG sponsor forum. They deal exclusively with ADA products.


----------



## arjuna (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey Dave thanks for your reply.
Actually i am bit confused because of these online calculators.
When I asked hobbyist regarding the quantity of AS , they all gave the estimation of about 4-5 bags.
But when i enter the dimension of my tank in these calculators it gives 233 lbs for 4 inch substrate.
so 233lbs=106 kg=106lts so approx 11 bags of ADA AS(9l)

Dont know where I am doing the mistake in calculation.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, if you aren't having to get it shipped lopng distance, I'd try 5 bags first and get more if needed. Also, I meant to type ADG (Aquarium Design Group) and accidentally typed AGA. This is their sub-forum HERE. They would be the experts to answer your question.


----------



## arjuna (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Dave.
Have started a similar topic in ADG group subforum link you provided.


----------

